# Sony STR-DH770 AVR Issues?



## cenastyle (Jan 21, 2011)

I recently upgraded my HT receiver to the STR-DH770 because I needed 4K passthru. In the past 3 days, I've had 2 issues happen that I was looking for some insight on.

1. After turning on my satellite receiver, I got no picture on the TV. I turned on the receiver to ensure it was set to the correct input and it was. I tried turning off the receiver and turning it back on. Didn't work. I then turned on all my other components that are hooked up to the 770 and tried cycling thru all the inputs. Nothing. I unplugged the HDMI out to the TV and plugged it back in, but that didn't help. Just the same blank screen. I then realized I wasn't getting any sound out of my surround speakers on any input with 4 different devices playing that I was cycling they. Even if there was an issue with the HDMI out to the TV, I still should have gotten sound to the speakers. Finally, I unplugged the power to the 770, plugged it back in, and the picture immediately came on. Surround speakers were working again, too.

2. A couple days later, after watching a movie with the receiver and surround sound on, I hit the input button on the remote to switch back to the normal TV setting. Nothing happened. I hit the volume buttons, nothing happened. I hit the power button to turn the receiver completely off. Nothing happened. I got up, walked over to the receiver to switch the input by turning the input wheel. Wouldn't respond. I tried turning the receiver off with the power button on the front. Wouldn't respond. I tried turning the volume up and down with the physical volume wheel. Nothing happened. Again, I unplugged the power, plugged it back in and everything worked fine again.

I've since completely unplugged the power, disconnected all the HDMI cables, reconnected the HDMI cables, and finally plugged the power back in. I haven't had any issues since, but, it's only been a day since doing that. I bought this receiver less than a month ago.

Any thoughts on what's going on?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cenastyle said:


> I recently upgraded my HT receiver to the STR-DH770 because I needed 4K passthru. In the past 3 days, I've had 2 issues happen that I was looking for some insight on.
> 
> 1. After turning on my satellite receiver, I got no picture on the TV. I turned on the receiver to ensure it was set to the correct input and it was. I tried turning off the receiver and turning it back on. Didn't work. I then turned on all my other components that are hooked up to the 770 and tried cycling thru all the inputs. Nothing. I unplugged the HDMI out to the TV and plugged it back in, but that didn't help. Just the same blank screen. I then realized I wasn't getting any sound out of my surround speakers on any input with 4 different devices playing that I was cycling they. Even if there was an issue with the HDMI out to the TV, I still should have gotten sound to the speakers. Finally, I unplugged the power to the 770, plugged it back in, and the picture immediately came on. Surround speakers were working again, too.
> 
> ...


This article says basically what you have done already.
SONY | eSupport - There is no picture when using an HDMI connection.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cenastyle said:


> I recently upgraded my HT receiver to the STR-DH770 because I needed 4K passthru. In the past 3 days, I've had 2 issues happen that I was looking for some insight on.
> 
> 1. After turning on my satellite receiver, I got no picture on the TV. I turned on the receiver to ensure it was set to the correct input and it was. I tried turning off the receiver and turning it back on. Didn't work. I then turned on all my other components that are hooked up to the 770 and tried cycling thru all the inputs. Nothing. I unplugged the HDMI out to the TV and plugged it back in, but that didn't help. Just the same blank screen. I then realized I wasn't getting any sound out of my surround speakers on any input with 4 different devices playing that I was cycling they. Even if there was an issue with the HDMI out to the TV, I still should have gotten sound to the speakers. Finally, I unplugged the power to the 770, plugged it back in, and the picture immediately came on. Surround speakers were working again, too.
> 
> ...


What TV set do you have? I had a Sony 1010 hooked up to a Samsung 4K TV, a JS8500 and the Sony and Sammy thing didn't work out well. Nearly drove me nuts.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sony receivers have three Pass Through settings (Off, On, Auto). Make sure the pass through setting is set to On. The Auto setting is a power saving feature that causes a signal delay while the AVR is powering up that can sometimes cause the issue you're experiencing.


----------

